# Hey Daromah - הי דרומה



## Thomas Keyes

Anyone out there fluent or knowledgeable in Hebrew?  I'd like to ask a number of questions?


----------



## Whodunit

,שלם​I can't speak Hebrew, but I've tried to learn in old days! Now I want to try Arabic - and just a few words are similar. Though I don't know the grammar, please post your words in Hebrew and Latin characters.
I'd really enjoy to ask questions in a Hebrew forum, though I'm not Jewish.


----------



## La_verdad

Yo se leer y escribir hebreo. De vocabulario se algo. Si quieres algo preguntame.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Dear Whodunit and La Verdad: I don't know how to post Hebrew letters. Anyway my Hebrew spelling may not be entirely correct. I was going to ask about the first stanza of the song HEY DAROMAH, which goes like this in transcription:

[...]
LaRadyanim ach miharta.          To Radyanim, brother, you hurried.
Et Tel Amar nish avarta,           Tel Amar ____ you crossed,
Vehine hu hof Elat.                  And behold, it's the coast of Elath.

My problem is 'nish', I think it's wrong. Radyanim and Tel Amar must be places, but I've looked high and low trying to figurre out where. Elath (pronounced Elat) is definitely a city on the coast of the Red Sea, on the very southern tip of Israel. Do you have any feedback on this kind of stuff? I've got a whole slew of other little questions on Hebrew. I've known this song since the 60´s. There are two more stanzas and a refrain but those I understand clearly.


----------



## Whodunit

That means, you know Hebrew. I you don't know, why we? It would be better in Hebrew letters, but I try to do myself and searching all over the internet what does it mean.


----------



## Whodunit

I said, I don't know the Jewish grammar, so you could translate this site, because there's found נש.
And here on this Google page as ניש.


----------



## krumholtz

The word should be "khish" the ("kh" should come from the bottom of your throat) and the meaning of the word is quickly. The "ach" in the previous line you should translate as 'just', not as 'brother'. brother you should pronounce as "akh" (once again "kh" comes from the bottom of the throat). 
I dont know if you can read the following lines, but they are the hebrew words of the HEY DAROMAH song :

[...]
לרדיאן אם אך מיהרת,
את אל עמר חיש עברת
והנה חוף אילת
[...]

Regards



			
				Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> Dear Whodunit and La Verdad: I don't know how to post Hebrew letters. Anyway my Hebrew spelling may not be entirely correct. I was going to ask about the first stanza of the song HEY DAROMAH, which goes like this in transcription:
> 
> [...]
> LaRadyanim ach miharta. To Radyanim, brother, you hurried.
> Et Tel Amar nish avarta, Tel Amar ____ you crossed,
> Vehine hu hof Elat. And behold, it's the coast of Elath.
> 
> My problem is 'nish', I think it's wrong. Radyanim and Tel Amar must be places, but I've looked high and low trying to figurre out where. Elath (pronounced Elat) is definitely a city on the coast of the Red Sea, on the very southern tip of Israel. Do you have any feedback on this kind of stuff? I've got a whole slew of other little questions on Hebrew. I've known this song since the 60´s. There are two more stanzas and a refrain but those I understand clearly.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Oh the Hebrew shows up here very well.  Thank you.  What about Migdal-Or?  This was sung by Ron and Nama.  Do you know the words?


----------



## Whodunit

Hi, the letter *כ* is pronounced like 'ch' in the Scottish word 'lo*ch*' and like 'gh' in the interjection 'u*gh*'.
I only know the letters and its pronunciation, but hardly words.

Krumholtz: How can I write my name in Hebrew (Daniel) and its meaning (God is my Judge)? And could you please add the vowel characters if possible, so I know how to pronounce.


----------



## krumholtz

Hello Thomas,
Following are the hebrew words of the song Migdal'or :

הוא ידע שאין בחוף שום מיגדלור,
אך תמיד, כשחזר עם ליל,
מן החוף היה מבחין, בתוך השחור,
אור פלאי קורץ לו וצוהל.

[...]

If you can read hebrew, try the following site there you can have words
of other Hebrew songs :http://www.mp3music.co.il/lyrics

Regards



			
				Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> Oh the Hebrew shows up here very well. Thank you. What about Migdal-Or? This was sung by Ron and Nama. Do you know the words?


----------



## krumholtz

Hello Daniel,

 

You are right about the pronunciation of the Hebrew letter כ but the “kh” comes for the Hebrew letter ח , which has no similar letter in the non samitic languages. To be more accurate and rude, this letter begins in the same very place that a good spit comes from.

Your name in Hebrew is דַנִיאֶל and should be read as three phonemes : du’nee’el : du like in dummy, nee like knee and el like in Israel. Please note that your name in Hebrew includes the Hebrew vocalization.

 

Regarding your names’ meaning, do you want me to write it in Hebrew ?

 

Regards


			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Hi, the letter *כ* is pronounced like 'ch' in the Scottish word 'lo*ch*' and like 'gh' in the interjection 'u*gh*'.
> I only know the letters and its pronunciation, but hardly words.
> 
> Krumholtz: How can I write my name in Hebrew (Daniel) and its meaning (God is my Judge)? And could you please add the vowel characters if possible, so I know how to pronounce.


----------



## Whodunit

Oh thanks very much. I used to pronounce the כ with Latin letters "kh", for ח Latin "ch" and for ה Latin "h". Is there an international way?
And yes, you should write "God is my Judge" in Hebrew with vowelization.


----------



## krumholtz

There is few ways to write the phrase but the following fits the best, your name and you should read it as ha'el hoo ha'dan o'tee :

הַאֶל הוּא הַדַן אוֹתִי 
הַ = the
אֶל = God
הוּא = is
דַן = judge (verb)
אוֹתִי = me



			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh thanks very much. I used to pronounce the כwith Latin letters "kh", for ח Latin "ch" and for ה Latin "h". Is there an international way?
> And yes, you should write "God is my Judge" in Hebrew with vowelization.


----------



## Whodunit

Thank you. Great! I sometimes used "elohim" instead of "el". Is it colloquial or abbreviated? E.g. in the "gospel chorus" HALLELUJAH, I can see it's EL, but in the Bible, the 1st sentence reads:
"בראשית ברא *אלהים* את השמים ואת הארץ: והארץ היתה תהו ובהו"
Be|reshit bara *elohim* et ha|shamajim v|et ha|arets, v|ha|arets hajtah tohu v|bohu.

Can you explain it?


----------



## krumholtz

Shalom,
Regarding the hallelujah - more accurate hallelu’ya, in Hebrew הַלְלוּיָה – where :
Hallelu : in Hebrew הַלְלוּ , is the imperative (plural) form of praise in English and

Ya : in Hebrewיָה  , is another name of God.

 

To have more about אֱלוֹהִים please refer to the following address :

 

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=52&letter=N#165
 
Regards


			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Thank you. Great! I sometimes used "elohim" instead of "el". Is it colloquial or abbreviated? E.g. in the "gospel chorus" HALLELUJAH, I can see it's EL, but in the Bible, the 1st sentence reads:
> "בראשית ברא *אלהים* את השמים ואת הארץ: והארץ היתה תהו ובהו"
> Be|reshit bara *elohim* et ha|shamajim v|et ha|arets, v|ha|arets hajtah tohu v|bohu.
> 
> Can you explain it?


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Beautiful song, beautiful words--Migdalor.  Thanks again, Krumholtz.  I've known the first stanza for years, but could never find the others.


----------



## Lozza

hi my name is lauren and i was wonderign how do i write that in hebrew letters?
tnks!


----------



## fiel978

Hello, 


I was wondering if you could tell me how to write:  

-------------------------------
 Hi  
(because it doesn't cost anything)
-------------------------------

in Hebrew?  It is a joke between a friend and I.


----------



## JLanguage

Here you go:
שלום

Also from English Hi:
הי

From English Hello:
הלו

Because it doesn't cost anything:
כי זה לא עולה כלום
____________________________________________________________________
?האם מישהו יכול לבדוק את התרגומים שלי


----------



## utopia

Exactly!  and since I can't post this message because it's TOO SHORT, I am adding this line and I'll try again.


----------



## maxl

krumholtz said:
			
		

> There is few ways to write the phrase but the following fits the best, your name and you should read it as ha'el hoo ha'dan o'tee :
> 
> ????? ???? ????? ??????
> ?? = the
> ??? = God
> ???? = is
> ??? = judge (verb)
> ?????? = me



Attention! The vocalization given by Krumholtz is very wrong.
1. The definite article ha- before el should be with kamats, not pataH
2. el should be with tseyre, not segol.
3.dan should be with kamats, not pataH.

Hence the name Daniel will have kamats in the first syllable and tseyre in the last, not pataH - segol, as given by Krumholtz.


----------

